# Oakland County Hunt/Fish Club 2011 Wyoming Adventure



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Get off the couch and into the wild check out the club forum for this great end of summer adventure.

Trip date: Late August 2011
Cost: $300.00 - $400.00

More info in club forum.

Russ


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Here is one of the lakes we will be fishing.......oppps darn fish got in the way.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I may be up for that on!
Looks like you guys had a blast.

Gotta be honest though...the only reason I "hike" is to get where the fish are.

That work for work's sake is for the birds:lol:


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

My thought too Kelly instead of hiking every day like we did this year our 2011 trip we will be staying at two of the lakes for a day with no hiking at all. Two days will only hike about a mile and a half as the crow flies. I'll PM you with more details.

Russ


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds like a heck of a trip. Thanks for the invite and you're correct, it's right up my alley. I have my buddy's wedding at the end of August next year though, so I'm out. But definitely one of these times I'll try to tag along.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

LumberJ said:


> Sounds like a heck of a trip. Thanks for the invite and you're correct, it's right up my alley. I have my buddy's wedding at the end of August next year though, so I'm out. But definitely one of these times I'll try to tag along.


We'll keep you in mind LumberJ as I plan on going back till I can't go back.....yes it's that good.


----------

